# Photo storage options with no computer



## EMacphotography (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello, I am planning a trip to Scotland in the fall and I don't want to bring my laptop with me - but of course, I will be taking my camera!  I'm looking for a way to back up my photos but all the devices I have found that do this (that is, transfer files directly from a CF card) have very mixed reviews.  I shoot with a 5D Mark III (though not sure that matters for this purpose).  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 11, 2015)

Why not just bring multiple SD cards? Easy to transport and no electronics to go kaput.


----------



## EMacphotography (Aug 11, 2015)

I did think about that, and that will most likely be my solution.  Still, wondering if others had any success with devices!


----------



## Peeb (Aug 11, 2015)

On my last travel, I brought SD cards and just used them like film rolls.

When I got to my computer, I copied them over to computer, and left the originals on the SD card as backup in case I fouled up on the computer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, not sure why you don't want to bring your laptop - there are devices that will copy a CF card without a computer, the one that springs to mind is a device called an image tank from a company called Vosonic.

I don't  think they make them anymore but you might be able to find a used one on Ebay - but I guess I'd be worried about having a used all in one device that is no longer produced or supported like that being my only backup for photos on a big trip like that.

If it were me and I was worried about carrying around my big, expensive laptop I'd probably get a  small, used laptop and an external drive for it.  The laptop doesn't have to be extravagant or fast, just something that will boot up and allow you to use a card reader and copy files to the external drive.   The other option of course would be to buy as many CF cards as you can.


----------



## Dao (Aug 12, 2015)

Not sure if this device come out before your trip or not.
Canon U.S.A. Consumer Home Office Connect Station CS100

Otherwise, searching "memory card backup device" in Amazon.com yield some results.


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2015)

If my camera had slots for two cards, I would must write to both cards.  When they got full, I would insert two more cards.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 12, 2015)

They do make memory card backup devices.

See:  Memory Card Back-up Devices B H Photo Video
or:  Memory Card Backup Devices Buy Compare Review Adorama
or go to Amazon and do a search for "memory card back-up" (just be careful with the results... amazon does't have a special category for these things so I found some of the results are devices that only work if attached to a computer -- which, of course, you won't have handy.)

Some of these things were insanely expensive considering what they do.


----------



## EMacphotography (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, Tim.  I had been looking at the ones on B&H and Amazon.  You are right, some are VERY expensive for what they do.  They also have very mixed reviews, which is why I thought I would ask here if anyone has had any experience with these sorts of devices.

To answer some other responders:
This trip is with a few friends and isn't photography driven, though I am hoping to shoot a lot and build my portfolio.  For me, for this trip, I'd rather not bring my slim but new and expensive computer with me and either worry about it being left in my bed and breakfast accommodations or lug it around with me.  Perhaps the next trip I won't be as concerned about that.  I will have my iPad, and I can upload some photos onto it and post them, but it's older and super slow and not really a suitable back up.

I did look at the Canon Connect Station, though what I need it for is not really the main function of it, but I guess that doesn't matter if it works for me.

I do plan on shooting to both CF and SD cards simultaneously.  I did want to have copies of the images somewhere else, as you would a computer, but perhaps the two cards is sufficient.


----------

